# Steve Vai: Naked Tracks



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Details:
http://www.vai.com/nakedtracks/index.html

Available here:
http://www.amazon.ca/Naked-Tracks-S...=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1258786495&sr=8-3


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I am sure these will be snatched up by hoards of bedroom shredders, and not a bad way for SV to milk a little extra cash out of his catalogue.

Peter Gabriel has offered, for free, all of the individual files for some of his tunes, giving folks the opportunity to remix them. Pretty cool.


----------

